# America's game missing rings - 98 vikes



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone found where we can watch this episode besides on NFL network? I don't get that channel. I have heard it is really good.

Not on youtube, itunes or the internet that i have found.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

NFL net is ok. I dont' watch it to much. Lots of reruns...


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

What a great show. If you are a big time Vikings fan you will feel bad at the end. Hate that :sniper: Gary Anderson.....

Only have seen it of NFL network.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone willing to tape it/burn it for me?

I have been waiting for it to come on youtube but it hasn't. itunes doesn't have it either. They have all the other series but not the missing rings one.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

It's probably in the HORROR section at your local video store


----------

